# 1950 Autocycle Newbie



## Tlawdogg (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello All. Newbie here. Just picked up a 1950 Schwinn Autocycle.  Taking it all apart to clean & grease. I removed the handle bar stem. The bottom angle  piece stuck inside the forks.
Is this a common problem?
I have it soaking in Deep Creep.
Any suggestions please?
I will have a ton of questions.
Todd


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

So the wedge is stuck? Screw the stem bolt back into it and lightly tap on it getting the bolt centered in the steer tube and it should come right out.
Under normal circumstances you don't take the stem bolt complete out leaving the wedge in the fork tube.


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 19, 2020)

I tried that...bolt will screw in but when I lightly tapped on it the bolt goes thru (down) and wedge does not move. Like its rusted in? And wedge is stripped?
Maybe next size threads? 
It came (bolt) loose when I got it.
Thank you!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe get a punch that's fatter than the hole and PB blaster


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2020)

After soaking it get a flashlight and see what direction the wedge is cocked. Use a drift punch or crappy screw driver and hit the wedge on the opposite side (higher side) to get the wedge straight up. The inside bottom of the wedge is somewhat flat around the bolt hole. I'm betting the wedge top (point) is angled towards the tube wall on the fork so hitting it on the opposite side should do it. Here's what you're dealing with if you've never mess with a stem. When you tighten the bolt you can see what happens to the wedge as it slides up the angle on the stem.


----------



## spoker (Apr 20, 2020)

check out the restoration thread i think i posted how to make a puller,if the threads are stll good in thr lower wedge get a longer tan stock bolt,put a have dozen or so undender the bolt head,screw it back in to the wedge,withthe washers covering the the top opening of the fork tube,keep tightening the bolt and it will pull the wedge out,let it soak in rustbuster first!


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 20, 2020)

Ok, I tried soaking over night and the bolt with washer over neck..it did not budge it. The bolt tightened then was stripping/slipping. I stopped and will let it soak another night. The piece looks almost even in the neck. Like its rusted in place?
-T


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 21, 2020)

Picture of stuck wedge!
Soaked two days. Tried bolt w/wide washer...no go
Tried punch. Did not move a hair.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2020)

Geeze, that bike must have been left in the rain forrest.    Plug the bolt hole and fill that up with some Phosphoric acid and let that soak for a few hours.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 21, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> Hello All. Newbie here. Just picked up a 1950 Schwinn Autocycle.  Taking it all apart to clean & grease. I removed the handle bar stem. The bottom angle  piece stuck inside the forks.
> Is this a common problem?
> I have it soaking in Deep Creep.
> Any suggestions please?
> ...





Very cool find!   Hey!  is that "hoof hearteds'" truck I see in the background?


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 22, 2020)

That is our 1950 chevy truck.
We painted our ranch name on the doors.
"Fainthearted Ranch"
*** Stars lined up and we got the 1950 schwinn Autocycle!!
Very excited about the project. 
-T


----------



## Axlerod (Apr 22, 2020)

I have used a propane torch to heat it up before. The same portable torches for soldering copper pipe. The two metals will expand and contract at different rates and break the bond making it easier to either knock it out with a punch or use the bolt to extract it. You don’t want to get the flame too close to painted areas or get it so hot enough to warp the metal. Again, you don’t need to get it cherry red or anything, just slowly heat it until you can get it out


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 22, 2020)

The day I picked up our 1950 Schwinn Autocycle with our 1950 ranch truck!
I will try HEAT later today. 
Does the bottom part of forks all come apart? Its capped just below the lock?
See attached PICTURE. thank you


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 23, 2020)

UPDATE:
Took heat to it... nothing! 
I think I will have to drill it out...uggg I did not want to go this route. 
How do I remove the fork lock? I see a pin below the lock that goes in & out. 
Also, does the very bottom come off? The is a small hole. See above picture. 
Thank you in advance. 
-T


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 25, 2020)

After Heat, drilling, and a bit of hammering...The wedge broke free....
Now I can start greasing and putting bike back together for a ride.  
Need to.get a wedge. Off to wanted section
-T


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 26, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> I tried that...bolt will screw in but when I lightly tapped on it the bolt goes thru (down) and wedge does not move. Like its rusted in? And wedge is stripped?
> Maybe next size threads?
> It came (bolt) loose when I got it.
> Thank you!



The threads are certainly stripped. Try using a course thread bolt. I had this happen a couple times and it worked for me. If that does'nt work, heat up the fork tube and it should slide out. Good luck. P.S. what did you give for the bike? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 26, 2020)

Razin,
I had to drill and break wedge out. See above picture.
Got my new ride for $360.
Stay Safe. 
-T


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah. That's a good price for that bike. I picked up a 53 hornet last summer from a guy clearing out all his stuff for a $100.00. All I did was replace tires and tubes and a little touch up paint. Looks really good for a 60+ year old bike. Enjoy and ride on. Razin.


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 26, 2020)

That sounds like a Sweet deal!
I'll post a picture when it's ready to ride.
-T


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 26, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> That sounds like a Sweet deal!
> I'll post a picture when it's ready to ride.
> -T



Cool. Thanks and enjoy your new ride. Razin.


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 26, 2020)

Update picture..
Waiting on a chain, recovered seat, wedge , and rear rack. Cleaned & Greased. 
I can't wait to ride.
** Got 2 USA made 26" tubes!
'merica
-T


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 26, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> Update picture..
> Waiting on a chain, recovered seat, wedge , and rear rack. Cleaned & Greased.
> I can't wait to ride.
> -T
> ...



I was perusing fee bay and saw a wedge on their. Don't remember the price but you can always check it out. Or you can Cobb one from another stem if you have any spares laying around. Looking good so far. 
 Keep up the good work. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 26, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> That is our 1950 chevy truck.
> We painted our ranch name on the doors.
> "Fainthearted Ranch"
> *** Stars lined up and we got the 1950 schwinn Autocycle!!
> ...



My dad has a 55 ford f100 that's been in our family since the mid 70's. Hope to get it on the road in the near future god willing. Pretty cool old truck. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2020)

What happened to the blue one in your first picture?   

I'm curious what your serial number is. Why? It seems odd that Schwinn was still using that style fork with the truss rod supports in 1950. Could that be a mid-late 40's B-6?


----------



## Tlawdogg (Apr 27, 2020)

GTs58,
What Blue one? Frame was black.
Almost complete bike black with white.
See picture of serial number.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 27, 2020)

Tlawdogg said:


> GTs58,
> What Blue one? Frame was black.
> Almost complete bike black with white.
> See picture of serial number.
> ...



Hey tdogg,he's just color blind. Don't don't t even worry about it. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the serial shot! Guess you lucked out with the older cool fork with rod supports. 

Ya, don't worry about what Chatty Cathy says. 

Like I was sayin, the bike looks blue in your first picture. And contrary to what Chatty says, I'm not color blind and I know that it's black.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for the serial shot! Guess you lucked out with the older cool fork with rod supports.
> 
> Ya, don't worry about what Chatty Cathy says.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry. I guess I was mistaken. He's not really color blind, he must have his head buried in his duffel bag!!  " but where's the blue bike? Their never was a blue bike! D.A.  just saying. Insult to injury. Right Shuvyvboy? HA!Ha!! He'll get over it. Chaaty cathy my Ass!!


----------

